# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Mετρό και σήμα κινητών

## epistimon

Παιδια εχω την εξης αποροια.Πως γινεται να πιανουν τα κινητα και μαλιστα με φουλ σημα τοσα μετρα κατω απο τη γη?Μαλιστα εκανα και κληση απροβληματιστα.
Φυσικα σε μερικα σημεια χανεται αλλα κατα κανονα υπαρχει σημα.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Έχουν σε διάφορα σημεία τοποθετήσει αναμεταδότες κινητής τηλεφωνίας.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Και πολύ συχνά, η κεραία του αναμεταδότη μέσα στο μετρό είναι ένα ομοαξονικό καλώδιο ειδικής κατασκευής με παράθυρα που επιτρέπουν την διέλευση των ραδιοκυμάτων. Το καλώδιο αυτό μπορεί να το δείτε τοποθετημένο στην οροφή του σταθμού.

----------


## manos_3

Όντως υπάρχει σήμα,αλλά όχι συνέχεια...

----------


## G VIPER

Αν προσέξετε στην οροφή των γυάλινων πύργων των ασανσέρ υπάρχουν κάποιες κεραίες. Εκεί είναι τοποθετημένοι αναμεταδότες κινητής που ενισχύουν το σήμα. Στη συνέχεια με ομοαξωνικό κατεβάζουν το σήμα σε εσωτερικές κεραίες που υπάρχουν στις πλατφόρμες. :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink:

----------


## G VIPER

> Αν προσέξετε στην οροφή των γυάλινων πύργων των ασανσέρ υπάρχουν κάποιες κεραίες. Εκεί είναι τοποθετημένοι αναμεταδότες κινητής που ενισχύουν το σήμα. Στη συνέχεια με ομοαξωνικό κατεβάζουν το σήμα σε εσωτερικές κεραίες που υπάρχουν στις πλατφόρμες.



Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο www.gsmstore.gr  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Xarry

Στους σταθμους πιανει συνηθως. Αναμεσα στους σταθμους οπως κινησαι χανεται σχεδον παντα το σημα.

Δεν μπορουσαν να βαλουν και αναμεταδοτη FM; :Sad:

----------


## dbsjro

Εκει που δεν πιανει σημα ομως πως γινεται να σου δινει επιλογη για κληση εκτακτης αναγκης?
Το εχω παθει σε ασανσερ αυτο με 2 εταιριες κιολας

----------


## plouf

αφενώς το "κληση εκτακτης ανάγκης" το βγαζει ακόμα κια όταν δεν εχει σήμα (δηλαδη ανεξαρτητως που το λέει εσυ ΔΕΝ μπορεις ν πάριες)

αφετέρου, 100,112 τα παίρνεις ακόμα και αν η δική σου εταιρία ΔΕΝ έχει σήμα αλλα έχει ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ άλλη

----------


## Xarry

Και καμια εταιρια να μην εχει σημα υπαρχουν εφεδρικα δικτυα σε περιοχες με αδυναμο σημα για να υποστηριζουν το 112 και οχι τα 100 και λοιπα. Επιπλεον το 112 το καλεις και χωρις καρτα σιμ,

----------


## sigmacom

> Και καμια εταιρια να μην εχει σημα υπαρχουν εφεδρικα δικτυα σε περιοχες με αδυναμο σημα για να υποστηριζουν το 112 και οχι τα 100 και λοιπα



Επιτρέψτε μου να σας πω ότι αυτό είναι μύθος.

----------

Hary Dee (16-09-13)

----------


## leosedf

Για το μύθο που λέει ο sigmacom ισχύει οτι είναι μύθος.

Το καλώδιο που αναφέρει ο τρελός επιστήμονας είναι της andrew το radiax. Δεν νομίζω οτι χρησιμοποιείται και πολύ.. Δεν έχει πολλές εφαρμογές, σε τούνελ στήνουν κανονικές κεραίες.

----------

Hary Dee (16-09-13)

----------


## stom

Κεραιες υπαρχουν στους σταθμους οχι ομως μεσα στα τουνελ.
Απλως σε μερικους σταθμους δεν λειτουργουν ολες οι κεραιες με αποτελεσμα καποια δικτια να λειτουργουν κανονικα ενω αλλα βγαζουν το γνωστο emergency only καθοτι ακουν δικτυο που δεν μπορουν να κανουν register.
Κλασσικο τετοιο παραδειγμα σταθμου ειναι ο ευαγγελισμος, οπου λειτουργει η Wind, ομως οι αλλοι δυο. Ειναι χρονια αυτη η κατασταση.

----------


## VaGyver

stom. σε βρίσκω πολύ ενεμερωμένο.

Όντως έτσι είναι. ΟΙ εταιρείες κινητής τηλεφωνίας έχουν τοποθετήσει αναμεταδότες ή μικρούς εσωτερικούς σταθμούς βάσης στους χώρους των σταθμών (επίπεδο εισητηρίων, πλατφόρμες και ενδιάμεσα επίπεδα) αλλά όχι κεραίες μέσα στα τούνελ.

Τώρα, σε κάποια τούνελ που λόγω μορφής το σήμα ταξιδεύει καλύτερα ψιλοπιάνει αλλά είναι τυχαίο. Υπάρχουν και τούνελ που δεν πέφτει η κλήση, αλλά επίσης είναι τυχαίο.

Επίσης, σε κάποιους σταθμούς (εγώ ξέρω 2, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει και άλλος) έχουν απενεργοποιηθεί οι αναμεταδότες (ο ένας είναι ο Ευαγγελισμός).

Σχετικά με το καλώδιο οι δύο εταιρείες χρησιμοποιούν της Andrew και η μία της RFS.
Συγκεκριμένα, χρησιμοποιούν 2 διατομές (ανάλογα την απόσταση)
1/2'' και 7/8΄΄.

Τέλος, για να κάλεσες το 112, όταν δεν πιάνει το δικό σου δίκτυο, πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να πιάνει ένα από τα υπόλοιπα. Οποιοδήποτε. Αλλιώς δεν γίνεται.

Αυτά τα λίγα...

----------


## VaGyver

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι στην οροφή των γυάλινων ασανσέρ υπάρχει επίσηςη και η GPS κεραία των σταθμών (οι σταθμοί συγχρονίζονται έτσι σε ότι αφορά την ώρα/χρόνο).

Δεν ξέρω βέβαια εαν το έχουν αλλάξει αυτό.

----------


## leosedf

Κάντε μια βόλτα στα τούνελ στην βέροια να δείτε και τις κεραίες ΜΕΣΑ στα τούνελ. Δεν βάζουν sector antennas οπως πάνω σε ιστό.

----------


## stom

Εχει μετρο στη Βεροια ? :P
Οσο για τον Ευαγγελισμο Voda και cosmote εξαφανιστηκαν μαζι.
Ειχα προσπαθησει στο παρελθον να μαθω απο την Cosmote γιατί, αλλα δεν.
Οποτε αλλαξα δικτυο.

----------


## babisko

> Εχει μετρο στη Βεροια ?



Όχι η Βέροια δεν έχει μετρό, αλλά έχει τούνελ η Εγνατία οδός, η οποία περνάει από την Βέροια.

----------


## Notios38

7/8 καλωδιο που στο πλα ι του εχει σχισμες...slot antenna η  σχισμοκεραια αναλογα τον λογο αποδεσμευσης  εχομαι κοντα στη γραμμη μεταφορας,μικρες σημειακες πηγες...δειτε ANDREW

----------


## leosedf

Στα τούνελ δρόμου συνήθως βάζουν helical antenna ανάλογα με το μέγεθος μία η δύο.

----------


## nveli

νομίζω ότι το καλώδιο LCX που υπάρχει στις στοές του μετρό είναι για το tetra

----------


## VaGyver

Νίκο, σωστά!

Αυτό λέγεται leaky feeder (δηλαδή καλώδιο που ακτινοβολεί) και δεν συνδέεται σε καμία κεραία.

Στο μετρό, στην Εγνατία, στην Αττική οδό υπάρχει αυτό που το χρησιμοποιηθεί η αστυνομία και είναι (ίσως με κάποιο αντίτιμο) προς χρήση και άλλων εταιρειών (π.χ. ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί, κινητή τηλεφωνία).

Ναι, στα τούνελ μπαίνουν (από τις εταιρείες κινητής) είτε yagi antennas με ελικοειδή λοβό εντός των τούνελ ή panel (τα γνωστά σε όλους) στις προσόψεις των σηράγγων.

----------


## leosedf

Χλωμό να χρησιμοποιήσεις πολλές μπάντες σε radiax εφ' όσον οι υπολογισμένες εγκοπές είναι  για συγκεκριμένες συχνότητες.

----------


## VaGyver

Γίνεται αλλά θέλει μελέτη γιατί έχει άλλα χαρακτηριστικά ανά συχνότητα!

Ένα εκ των χαρακτηριστικών είναι η απώλεια. Το καλώδιο έχει μια στάνταρ απώλεια ανά μέτρο και βάση αυτό γίνεται ο 1ος υπολογισμός. Μετά ακολουθούν και άλλοι υπολογισμοί.

π.χ. το κανονικό feeder 7/8'' (όχι το leaky) έχει απώλεια 3.87db/100m στα 900MHZ, 5.73db/100m στα 1800ΜΗΖ.
Στα 100 ΜΗΖ (ραδιόφωνο) 1.19 db και στα 450 ΜΗΖ 2.64 db/100m.


Για να πάρετε μια ιδέα (πολύ χονδρικά) αν μιλάμε για τους 450, στα 500 μέτρα καλωδίου θα έχουμε απώλεια 13.2 db άρα εαν έχουμε μια ισχύ εισόδου 10 Watt (δηλ. 40 dbm) τότε η έξοδος θα έχει ισχύ 26.8 dbm, που σημαίνει περίπου 0,5 Watt.


Τέλος πάντων, κάποια καλώδια (που χρησιμοποιούνται κυριώς στο εξωτερικό) μπορούν και λειτουργούν σαν broadband antenna αλλά σημαντική είναι η ισχύς (που υπολογίζεται από την απώλεια).


Εδώ κυριώς αγοράζονται με βάση τα 450 ΜΗΖ (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς την συχνότητα) που είναι το Tetra (αφού είναι συνήθως στις προδιαγραφές ασφαλείας των σηράγγων).

----------

